# My Baby Bourke Parakeet is bleeding



## BudgieandBourke (Jun 1, 2016)

I came home today to find our new young bourke parakeet, Baby, with a small scab on his stomach. There is some fresh blood too! I don't know what happened. 

I am very worried because in the past 3 months, 3 of our bourkes have died from lead poisoning from a breeder's cage. This one is our newest and we tried a different breeder. 

We don't really want to pay a HUGE vet bill. Do you have any advice on how to treat it. I put some flour on the cut, but it looks as if it came off. Please help  :galah:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Do you know what the injury was where the original scab came from? Was he picking at it? You might want to thoroughly examine the cage to assure there are no sharp pieces sticking out anywhere. 

No one here can diagnose or act as a vet. If it is still bleeding you can try applying and pressing a bit of corn starch on the area. If it is anything but a small area, or has trouble stopping bleeding, you will need to see an avian vet regardless of whether you want to pay a vet bill or not. Please keep us posted!

I am sorry you lost 3 birds in 3 months. Did you get an avian vet's diagnosis of lead poisoning?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh no I'm so sorry.I also agree with Julie .the corn starch powder should stop the bleeding.Sending your budgie healing and comforting prayers .keep us posted and I pray everything will be alright for your budgie.Blessings.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry your bourke was injured.

As RavensGryf has indicated, we are not able to prescribe treatment for your bird. Please keep him warm and give him millet spray soaked in electrolyte solution.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

When one owns a pet, you accept the responsibility of ensuring the animal receives the best possible care. If you do not yet have an emergency fund for vet expenses, it would be a good idea to start one.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

Your comment about losing three birds to lead poisoning seems to have no bearing on the current problem with your bourke unless you have him in an unsafe cage? 
Is there exposed metal on the cage? 
Are there sharp edges on the cage on which he could have injured himself? 
Is he in with other birds?

We need as much information as possible when there is a problem with a member's bird in order to provide the best possible advice.

*


----------



## BudgieandBourke (Jun 1, 2016)

The bird is in a safe cage. I have an older bourke in there too. We aren't sure if the older bourke pecked the baby. She hasn't done anything like that in the past 3 years. I don't see any sharp things in the cage. Mainly just mirrors, a swing, a hammock, and some wood toys with bells. We removed the other bourke for now. Right now, Baby seems better with the flour and the bleeding has stopped. I might try the corn startch if it acts up again. No itching so far. Thanks so much for the advice and the prayers =D


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for separating Baby from the adult bird . It's better that way when you have a bird with an injury, and espeically since there is a possibility the injury was started by the other bird. Please keep us updated. Hopefully it was just an isolated event and Baby heals asap!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you separate the Baby from the adult bird?
How many birds do you have?
Do you have budgies or just bourkes?

I'm concerned about the cages you mentioned in the first post.
Have you disposed of all the unsafe cages and purchased new ones?

Are you certain the other bourkes died from heavy metal poisoning? Was that confirmed by an Avian Vet?

Please answer these questions as they will give us a better indication of how to advise you going forward.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We are still awaiting an update from you as well as answers to the questions from the previous post.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope that baby budgie is alright.I'm alittle worried .please let us know something soon.blessings


----------



## BudgieandBourke (Jun 1, 2016)

Baby has been doing great except, He took a bath, and now it seems as if his scab is bothering him. The water was clean. We fiqure that he most likely got hurt by hitting himself at a wrong angle on his perch (missing, instead of his feet, It hit his chest) (Most certain theory) Please help! Have any tips?

Yes, the vet did find lead in one of our past bourkes. He even said he thought it was from the breeder. All the other bourkes from her died in the same way, but not confirmed, they died just before we were on our way to the vet. Other Reviews on that person say their bird from her died in the same way, mysreriously. 
We got a new cage just in case. In my previous post, Baby is picking at his scab. Have any tips on helping him stop. The adult is separtated. Our adult female is going ballistic! She is so worried about baby. I was leting her stretch her wings and she flew straight to Baby's cage. She kept flying all around it trying to get in and chirping. Baby kept chirping back. We think baby landed wrong on his favorite perch. (Our theory for how he got the scab) They are still separtated.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm glad the baby budgie is doing ok.you said it hits chest? Was it from the bath it was trying to get in?
I'm sure some of our experienced friends can assist better on this.I hope the scab is not opened again.keep watch for infection.I'm sorry I couldn't be much help for you.but I have been praying for its recovery.
Thanks so much for updating us.blessings always.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there! 

By the way, I took your other thread and merged it into this one as they were both regarding the same subject  

I'm sorry to hear about Baby's injury! I hope you're able to find a specialist to look at it and ensure the wound is not infected nor other parts of his body injured during whatever accident took place. 

While you wait for the appointment, you can put a few drops of unsweetened, room temperature chamomile tea as it will help to ease discomfort in the area and may help him resist the urge to pick at it. It's perfectly safe for him to drink, too, so if he'll drink it, that may make him less excited/nervous, as it is a natural relaxant. :thumbsup:
Keep us posted on how your little Bourke does! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are concerned about the baby bourke's wound being reopened the best thing to do is take it to an Avian Vet for treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

I'm curious to know how many bourkes you have, how many budgies, whether you are caging the bourkes and budgies together or separately and how large their cages are. *


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you certain the bourkes are being friendly to each other?

I keep bourkes and currently have an aduly pair with their 3 babies who are know a couple of years old. One of those bourkes can not be in with his siblings as they have taken to attacking him. Behaviour wise when they are in aviaries next to each other they will be running up and down the mesh chirping at each other.

It is very odd for them to get a random cut on their stomach. Do the budgies and bourkes spend time with each other or is it just the bourkes?


----------

